# Postet eure Cinebench CPU Punkte



## JUSN (3. Januar 2012)

Schreibt es so :
Mein Prozessor-Punkte: i7 2600k - 6,83P


----------



## OctoCore (3. Januar 2012)

Hier ist Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen. Bench-Gruppenmasturbation findet in der Benchmarkabteilung statt.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Januar 2012)

Mal fix verschoben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2012)

I7 2600K - 9,20 P


----------



## R.A.T 3 (4. Januar 2012)

i7 2600k - 6,81


----------



## Alex0309 (4. Januar 2012)

Hier mal einer von der alten Core2Duo Sorte E6570: 1,45


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2012)

Es wäre schön, wenn jmd. Eine Tabelle anlegen würde, in der alle CPUs aufgelistet sind.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> I7 2600K - 9,20 P


 
I7 2600k mit 9,2 
haha ....hier geht es ja besser zu wie bei den Anglern 


ich mal ohne Worte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex0309 (4. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn jmd. Eine Tabelle anlegen würde, in der alle CPUs aufgelistet sind.



Die gibt es schon , ist aber recht unübersichtlich , da auch diverse OCes bei sind 
3D Fluff Maxon Cinebench 11.5 Score Results


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Januar 2012)

Was, nur Intel hier :o

X6 1090t - 7,04




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R.A.T 3 (4. Januar 2012)

schreibt mal hier auch hinein 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/195906-wie-viel-bilder-pro-sekunde-habt-ihr.html


----------



## CocaSnooze (4. Januar 2012)

X4 955BE - 4.32


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> I7 2600k mit 9,2
> haha ....hier geht es ja besser zu wie bei den Anglern
> 
> 
> ...



9,2 Punkte stimmen( OCed ), Screenshot kommt noch, geht leider mit'm IPad nicht


----------



## Rixx (4. Januar 2012)

4,81 mit Q9650 @ 4 GHz


----------



## Siffer81 (4. Januar 2012)

Meine CPU mit SMT und Turbo aber Standardtakt i7 3960X: 10.31

Greetz


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Januar 2012)

hier noch ein Screenshot, wer's nicht glaubt 

http://www.abload.de/img/cine4yyn4.png

CPU @ 4,8GHz


----------



## Spiff (10. Januar 2012)

Mein Prozessor-Punkte: i7 3930k @ stock  -     9.64P

Mein Prozessor-Punkte: i7 3930k @ 4.16Ghz - 12.13P


----------



## karnak (10. Januar 2012)

da


----------



## KnOrK3 (10. Januar 2012)

X6 1100t be: @3,3: 5,82
                    @4,2: 7,05


----------



## skyw8lk3r (12. Januar 2012)

intel core i5 2415m 2,30ghz
2.35 Punkte 


hat mal jemand anderes noch nen paar werte von mobilen CPU´s ?


----------



## dr.cupido (12. Januar 2012)

Core 2 Duo Mobile U9400 ( 2x 1,4 Ghz)

0,81 Punkte


----------



## SilencerAMD (12. Januar 2012)

Intel i5-580M 2,67 GHz   ~ 2,48


----------



## Delorian (12. Januar 2012)

AMD Phenom X6 1100T @ 3860 Mhz ( core unlocker )

Arbeitsspeicher 4x 2 GB Corsair Dominator bei 1546 Mhz CL9

CPU   6,8   Punkte
GPU 62,79  Bilder/s


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. Januar 2012)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,2 GHZ 

3.27 Punkte


ich hätt ja nicht gedacht das der schneller ist als nen neuer i5...auch wenn der i5 nur mobile ist aber hätte dem trotzdem mehr zugetraut


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Januar 2012)

Naja, SilencerAMDs i5 ist ein M, hat geringeren Takt und nur 2 Kerne


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. Januar 2012)

2 kerne aber 4 threads


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> hat mal jemand anderes noch nen paar werte von mobilen CPU´s ?


 
Mein Schlepptop CPU: intel Core i5 430M 2,26GHz -> 2,05P


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,2 GHZ
> 
> 3.27 Punkte
> 
> ...



Der mobile i5 verbraucht ja auch nur maximal 35 Watt


----------



## NotAnExit (13. Januar 2012)

I7-2600K @4GHz - 7,83
GTX 470 @900/1800/1900 - 58,41 Bilder/sec.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel9494 (14. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

I5 2500k @4.9GHz - 7.78 Punkte
HD7970 101.06 BpS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Januar 2012)

FX8120 => *7,60 Punkte*
CPU 4,639GHz RAM1066


Update
FX8120@4787
Punkte:
8T     *7,85*
1T    * 1,18*
FPS *71,43*
Bildvergleich *99,3%

*Update
8T  *7,94
*


----------



## Chris (28. Januar 2012)

5,97 mit i5 @ 4Ghz


----------



## Magic12345 (1. Februar 2012)

Core2Quad 6600 (2.4 Ghz): 2,5
AMD X2-4600: 1,07


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab gestern mal mit meinem Server gebencht...

Im Cinebench Multithread gabs sagenhafte *0,9* Punkte und ein bisschen Matsch 
Mit 2x Xeon Prestonia 3.06GHz, je 1 Kern und 2 Threads.


----------



## Fischer995 (3. Februar 2012)

I7 2600k @ 4,3 ghz: 8.15 Punkte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (3. Februar 2012)

Da kann man doch schön sehen wo das sys instabil wird 
http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/030212171043_Unbenannt.PNG


----------



## Spinal (6. Februar 2012)

Core2Duo T8100 (Laptop 2,1 GHz): 1,15 

Phenom 2 X4 955 @3,6 GHz 4,08 

Core i7 3930k stock m. Turbo (also 3,5 GHz) 10,13


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2012)

i7 980X @ 4200 MHz 10.55 Punkte


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (24. Februar 2012)

FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz 

6,91 Punkte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## 45thFuchs (25. Februar 2012)

Phenom2X6 @4,2Ghz 7,45 - 1,27 Ob über Turbo oder Festtakt scheinbar kein unterschied beim Singlethread.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte noch eine kleine ewigkeit reichen 

Wenn der Turbo damit funzt auf Orginalspannung ist 3,7Ghz mit 4,2 Turbo ein ganz tolles Setup .

Edit:
Nach ausgiebigem testen mit Orginalspannung +LLC 3,74Ghz mit 4,09Turbo @Orginalspannung +Stromspahrmechanismen an duch REF Takt clocking.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ORGINALSPANNUNG! Takttuning 1-2-3-4-5-6 Core results.
Geil wie leise das ist im gegensatz zu Festtakt 4,09Ghz ,den Turbo merkt man richtig gut so .
Da ich schon daneben gepennt habe und die Lüfter nicht mehr aufdrehn als komplett im Orginaltakt ist das echt ein verdammt angenehmes und Hardwareschonendes 24/7 Setup,behalt ich so.

Mit +0,025 V Offset +0.05V/NB +LLC +C&C war 4,2T Prime Bench und Spielstabil , hier CB 
Das Setup werde ich wohl in zukunft oft benutzen ,wird jetzt erstmal aber in spielen getestet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit +0.05V Offset +0,075V/NB hatte ich so meine grenze (da kommt festtakt und spannung dann doch besser ,CB)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab 1oder 2 Kern ganz toll kann sich echt super sehn lassen ,ab 3 Threads geht die post dann erst gewaltig ab


----------



## motek-18 (26. Februar 2012)

mit 5,1GHz


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. März 2012)

amd phenom 2 x6 mit 4004 mhz und 1.75 volt spannung (scythe ninja 3)
5.84 punkte

ähm mal ne frage is des normal dass man so viel spannung braucht ich krieg meinen x6 irgendwie nur so auf die 4 ghz und deswegen hab ich auch ein problpem mit meiner kühlung, da mein kühler es nicht schafft mit 2 2000 u/min lüftern die temperaturen unter der abschalttemperatur zuu halten (nach 5 min prime 95 absturtz) hat jemand ne lösung dass ich nicht so viel spannung brauche???


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. März 2012)

oh übrigens der x6 is ein 1055t ^^


----------



## Colonia (29. März 2012)

@ Microwilli

Deine CPU Spannung ist aufjedenfall viel zu hoch. Ich meine, wenn ich mich richtig erinner, dass die meisten Leute die CPU mit 1,4 V laufen lassen, vielleicht auch 1,5 V, aber nicht viel höher. Du kannst froh sein, dass deine CPU noch lebt !


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. März 2012)

und warum bekomm ich den mit ner niedrigren spannung nich stabil an was kann das liegen???


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. März 2012)

ähm bei mir  liegt die standartspannung bei 1.475 volt also von daher


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. März 2012)

Das ist nicht die Standardspannung, sondern die Turbo-Funktion.
Der Standard liegt zwischen 1,3 und 1,35V.

Vielleicht hast du einfach nur ne schlechte CPU erwischt, aber von 1,75V wird sie auch nicht besser, sondern ziemlich schnell tot.
Warscheinlicher ist aber denk ich, dass irgendwas anderes die CPU aufhält, 4GHz sind ja schon mit 1,4xV meistens locker möglich.


----------



## axxo (30. März 2012)

Bei mir belastet Cinebench nur 4 von 8 Threads im CPU Test, weiß einer woran das liegt?


----------



## UHJJ36 (31. März 2012)

Old but still very powerful^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Sandschlampe^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fragles (7. April 2012)

So von mir auch mal wieder was neues. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fragles (9. April 2012)

Wiede mal was neues von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derP4computer (10. Februar 2013)

AMD Phenom II X4 920 @3290MHz = 3,72 Punkte


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Februar 2013)

hier mal meine 

Fast die 100 bei GPU! Bekomme ich noch hin 
CPU mit 8,71 auch im guten Bereich


----------



## MrWoogey (4. März 2013)

Da auch mal mein Screen


----------



## pagani-s (5. März 2013)

i7 3770k @4,7ghz
9,33p
bild


----------



## MrWoogey (5. März 2013)

Update  AMD FX 8350 @ 4,6ghz  7.94Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2013)

Cpu in 24/7 setup 

Da ginge noch einiges mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moboKiller (6. März 2013)

Jetz mal ne APU

AMD A6-3670K
3,49Punkte


----------



## Loetkolben666 (9. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMangels91 (3. April 2013)

AMD FX-6300 @ 4,5GHz - 4,78 Punkte, ist das normal?


----------



## Ion (3. April 2013)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> AMD FX-6300 @ 4,5GHz - 4,78 Punkte, ist das normal?


 Ja? Oder meinst du der wäre sonst schneller?

Nebenbei, mein 3770K mit glatt 4GHz:
8.11 Punkte

Mit 4.5GHz sind es 9.12 Punkte

Vielleicht dient es ja hier einigen als Vergleich


----------



## shelby1989 (3. April 2013)

I3 3220 mit 3.30GHz:
3.12 Punkte


----------



## MasterSax (6. April 2013)

I7 920 @ 4 ghz @ 7.03 Punkte und er ist schon fast 5 Jahre alt


----------



## HolePunch (6. April 2013)

14,00 mit einem Dual Xeon X5650 - 2,66Ghz - 64Bit Modus


----------



## pagani-s (6. April 2013)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> AMD FX-6300 @ 4,5GHz - 4,78 Punkte, ist das normal?



tja wenn die fx mal die neuerungen + nur die leistung pro mhz eines phenom2 oder besser noch lianokerns hätten dann wären die mit den hohen taktraten schon ne geile sache aber so ......naja für spiele solls wohl gehn und gewisse anwendungen  aber bei benchmarks ists so als wenn man in ein portemonae aus zwiebelleder guckt. ( erklärung=zum heulen)oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. April 2013)

Mein KüchenPC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (6. April 2013)

*Mein 2. PC* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (7. April 2013)

Wird echt mal Zeit das AMD mal vernünftige CPUs bastelt.
Kann mich immernoch nicht überwinden Geld in einen FX zu investieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhyn2012 (7. April 2013)

Prozessor: AMD FX 6300 @ stock:  4,58 Punkte

Prozessor: AMD FX 6300 OC @ 4,9 GHz:  6,26 Punkte

http://www.abload.de/img/cinebenchergebnissem6ah4.jpg


----------



## rhyn2012 (7. April 2013)

Link kommt nach oben in meinen ersten Beitrag


----------



## Bloodhour86 (8. April 2013)

Die 10.00 kommt auch noch 
Hier ist das bild mit meinem i7 2700 k @ 5,1 Ghz bei 1,65 Volt


----------



## Der-Bert (8. April 2013)

Hier mal mein Bench mit mein alten Phenom II x4 960T und mein neuen i5-3570K.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. April 2013)

Ja, das nen brauchbarer 1090T 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterSax (21. April 2013)

1090T@4Ghz (6 Kerne 6 Threads) 7.07 ist genauso schnell wie mein i7 920@4ghz (4Kerne 8 Threads) 7.03 

wahnsinn


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. April 2013)

Bin bisher auch zufrieden, hab ihn ja erst seit gestern. Die 4GHz hat er schonmal ohne zu zicken leicht erreicht. 
Mit dem werd ich mich noch bisschen beschäftigen müssen


----------



## neoone (21. April 2013)

Hier mal die Ergebnisse von meinem i7 860.

Stock @ 2,8GHz - 5,0
OC @ 3,8GHz - 6,4


----------



## grenn-CB (30. April 2013)

Dann kommt jetzt mal mein Ergebnis

Intel Core i5 2500 3,3GHz
5,29 Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT 13:57*

AMD Athlon II X2 250 3,0GHz
1,65 Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mopsX2 (3. Mai 2013)

Core i7 3770K @ 5.0 GHz - 10.08 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ludscha (3. Mai 2013)

I7 990X @ 4,5 Ghz = 11.33

GTX TITAN HC 3 Signature @ Stock  = 50.50 Bps


----------



## xpSyk (5. Mai 2013)

i5-3570K @ 4.3GHz :  7.17 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arno1978 (10. Mai 2013)

FX-8350 @4,5

*7,7*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyronimus (13. Mai 2013)

i5 3570K @ 4,7 GHz  --->  *7,76 pts*


----------



## Voodoo2 (20. Mai 2013)

2500K@3.8GHZ=6.05


----------



## Giulio00 (21. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Was, nur Intel hier :o
> 
> X6 1090t - 7,04
> 
> ...


 
xD zum Glück nicht X6 1045T @ 2,7 ghz 4.82 Punkte

wusste gar nicht dass der mit nem i7 mithalten kann :O


----------



## Darknesss (21. Mai 2013)

Intel i3-550@3,2Ghz - 2,66




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterSax (21. Mai 2013)

Giulio00 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mit nen alten i7 ja  mit den neuen nicht


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Mai 2013)

Also mein Core i5 2500 3,3GHz ist auch schneller als der X6 1045T 2,7GHz 
5,37 Punkte und auch der Core i7 860 2,8GHz kommt auf 5,06. Intel


----------



## godfather22 (21. Mai 2013)

Mein kleiner FX-8320 @5,12GHz schafft 8,72Punkte. Jetzt nicht gerade überragend aber besser als nichts


----------



## Giulio00 (22. Mai 2013)

Core 2 Duo T9550 Laptop 2,66 ghz 1.60
Phenom x6 1045 t @ 2,7ghz standart 4.82


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (25. Mai 2013)

War mal neugierig und hab was altes rausgekramt: AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @stock --> *0.88* 

2600K @ 4,6 GHz --> *8.11*

Signature 2 --> 61.49 BpS


----------



## pagani-s (26. Mai 2013)

meine ersatz cpu im tv-pc
athlon 2 x4 620
2,74 die cpu
4,27 die ati 4250 onboardkarte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/SIZE][/IMG]


----------



## biohaufen (26. Mai 2013)

Nicht schlecht für einen alten Athlon 64 X2 6400+ (siehe Anhang)


----------



## godfather22 (26. Mai 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für einen alten Athlon 64 X2 6400+ (siehe Anhang)



Respekt. Hochgerechnet auf 8 Threads würde er sogar den ersten i7 schlagen.


----------



## pagani-s (27. Mai 2013)

update von meine ersatz cpu im tv-pc
athlon 2 x4 620 @3,51ghz 
3,68 die cpu
5,82 die ati 4250 onboardkarte @800mhz chiptakt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein i7 3770k
4,5ghz   8,87punke
gigabyte 7970 ghz oc    97,23 punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Mai 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für einen alten Athlon 64 X2 6400+ (siehe Anhang)



Mein Athlon II X2 250 auf 3GHz Standarttakt schafft sogar nur 1,65 Punkte


----------



## MasterSax (27. Mai 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Respekt. Hochgerechnet auf 8 Threads würde er sogar den ersten i7 schlagen.


 
1.5 x 4 = 6.0  ich komme mit den kleinen alten  i7 auf 7.03


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (27. Mai 2013)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> 2500K@3.8GHZ=6.05


 
6.06 Punkte mit dem 1055T @ 3.5 GHz  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artas (29. Mai 2013)

Mein alter q9400 macht @3,45 gerade mal 4,05 Punkte und stock putzige 3,12 Punkte 
Wird mal Zeit für einen FX-8350


----------



## Benho2 (29. Mai 2013)

Athlon II P320 - 1,12 Punkte
Core i3 3220 - 3,33 Punkte


----------



## biohaufen (29. Mai 2013)

MasterSax schrieb:


> 1.5 x 4 = 6.0  ich komme mit den kleinen alten  i7 auf 7.03


 
Also ich habe den kleinen ersten i7 und komme @Stock nur auf 4.8 mit HTT .... Kann also nicht ganz stimmen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Mai 2013)

Noch in einem Ordner gefunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Noch in einem Ordner gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ich auch


----------



## MasterSax (1. Juni 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Also ich habe den kleinen ersten i7 und komme @Stock nur auf 4.8 mit HTT .... Kann also nicht ganz stimmen


 
mit 2.67 Ghz nicht , aber mit 4.1Ghz  dachte meintest mit OC


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. Juni 2013)

Hier mal meine kleine Dualcore Sandy-B*tch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edgecution (1. Juni 2013)

2500K @ 3.8GHZ=6.06


----------



## jday (1. Juni 2013)

AMD BE965 @4GHZ = 4.00


----------



## Anticrist (1. Juni 2013)

i7-3930k@ 4,ghz, 13,09




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoftLight (9. Juni 2013)

Q6600 @ 3,5Ghrz 3.9   Die Anzeige stimmt nicht ganz Bei multiplikator von 8 zeigt mein System mir trotzdem die Taktung an als stände er auf Multi 9 

3.95 Multi 9 = 3,5 Multi 8


mal schaun ob ich noch ne 4 aus der alten Dame rauskitzeln kann , wenn ich nicht mindest auf 1 Punkt unter den alten i7 komme fühle ich mich gekränkt


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2013)

naja ....für einen 4Kerner ganz OK 

11.23 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

Paar Schnelltests mit AMD und Luftkühlung gemacht

1 Core



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Core



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5 Core



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolli (14. Juni 2013)

hier mal haswell 4770k auf 4,5ghz und 4,7ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

Ich poste es mal hier rein, Warnung an alle Cinebench Verrückten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bench ist das härteste, was ihr eurer CPU aktuell zumuten könnt


----------



## Athlon1000TB (14. Juni 2013)

Hier mein Ergebnis mit einem 3930k bei 4.0GHz/1.2V auf allen Kernen.


----------



## Hawky1980 (14. Juni 2013)

> Der Bench ist das härteste, was ihr eurer CPU aktuell zumuten könnt



Glatter Durchschuss würd ich mal sagen. 
Da war nicht zufälligerweise ein FX8xxx drauf?


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

Das war ein Sempron 150 Singlecore bei 4GHz^^


----------



## Hawky1980 (14. Juni 2013)

> Das war ein Sempron 150 Singlecore bei 4GHz^^



Na dann, schade ums Board. ^^


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

Das lebt noch haha Sockel zerlegt und gereinigt, und es läuft wieder
Moose83`s CineBench R11.5 score: 1.22 points with a Sempron 145

Das Ergebnis ist danach entstanden


----------



## Hawky1980 (14. Juni 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Das lebt noch haha Sockel zerlegt und gereinigt, und es läuft wieder
> Moose83`s CineBench R11.5 score: 1.22 points with a Sempron 145
> Das Ergebnis ist danach entstanden


 
Na siehste, so schlimm ist doch der Cinebench garnicht. 
Mit ein bischen Spucke bekommt man auch ein AMD wieder zum Laufen.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

Nur net die CPU Sockelabdeckung sieht immer noch bisschen misshandelt aus, aber Funktion ist alles


----------



## pagani-s (15. Juni 2013)

3,96 punkte
6800k mit 4,8ghz
hier


----------



## pagani-s (15. Juni 2013)

sry wegen doppelpost. hab nicht aufgepasst




Moose83 schrieb:


> Nur net die CPU Sockelabdeckung sieht immer noch bisschen misshandelt aus, aber Funktion ist alles


 

haste mal versucht den sempron  zum dualcore feizuschalten?


----------



## Moose83 (15. Juni 2013)

Geht ohne Probleme


----------



## SoftLight (22. Juni 2013)

Dein verkokelter Sempron ist echt die Härte  warum funktioniert der noch????


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Juni 2013)

Hab mal den x3 720 non BE gequält 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Juni 2013)

Ja nice! Der geht ja mal gut ... der gute alte 720er. 
Beliebter Geheimtip damals zu Zeiten des "Freischalthypes"


----------



## Horilein (30. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6,73 Punkte im AlltagsOC


----------



## Intel22nm (1. Juli 2013)

Intel i7-3770K @4,5 Ghz / RAM 2133 Mhz


7.45 - Hyperthreading off > XTU 929
9.06 - Hyperthreading on > XTU 904



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2013)

4,08 Punkte mit einem Fx-6100. Noch hab ich Garantie, also verheize ich ihn nicht auf einem asus m5a78 lm/usb3. Außerdem machen sich die Metallkleckse und Plastiktropfen nicht so gut in meinem HAF;D
Edit:4,90 Punkte mit 4.1Ghz/2.2Ghz.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Juli 2013)

i7 2600K @ 5,2GHz - 10.27 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (5. Juli 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> i7 2600K @ 5,2GHz - 10.27 Punkte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1,54v


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juli 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> 1,54v


 Ja, sind beim Bench(Last) ca. 1.52V @ 74°C


----------



## 45thFuchs (10. Juli 2013)

Erster Test @4,9 ghz max (Resultat incl Cache OC folgt irgendwann)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : 4,9/4,9Ghz @Ddr1600 cl9 nach vorangegangenem 120min Prime95 small fft test:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ST 1.68 orginal bis 4,9/4,9Ghz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch nicht geköpft.


----------



## Addi (15. Juli 2013)

2x Intel Xeon x5690 @ Stock  13.32 Points



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist auf meinem Server Linux drauf  Da läuft Cinebench nicht.
Deswegen lief es über einen Emulator , daher so wenig Punkte.
Ich hau vielleicht demnächst mal Windows drauf und melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## JinuHunter (29. Juli 2013)

Core2Quad 6600 @2,4Ghz = 2,7
Core2Quad 6600 @3,2Ghz (OC) = 3,43


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Juli 2013)

@True Monkey
Der Core i5 4430 bringt nur 5.51 Punkte?
Damit wäre er ja keine 3% schneller als mein alter Core i5 2500, denn der hat 5.37 oder 5.38 Punkte erreicht.


----------



## xpSyk (30. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @True Monkey
> Der Core i5 4430 bringt nur 5.51 Punkte?
> Damit wäre er ja keine 3% schneller als mein alter Core i5 2500, denn der hat 5.37 oder 5.38 Punkte erreicht.



Vortschritt auf die Intelart.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (30. Juli 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Vortschritt auf die Intelart.



Das ist dann immmer Marketinggebrabbel...
Mal sehen, wie sich mein i7 schlägt, mit oc


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe mir vorgenommen das meine nächste CPU wie auch immer mindestens 10.00 Punkte haben soll.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2013)

> @True Monkey
> Der Core i5 4430 bringt nur 5.51 Punkte?
> Damit wäre er ja keine 3% schneller als mein alter Core i5 2500, denn der hat 5.37 oder 5.38 Punkte erreicht.​


 
Vergisst du gerade das diese CPU nur 3,2 ghz hat statt 3,7ghz beim i5 2500 und ein wenig billiger ist der auch noch  



> Vortschritt auf die Intelart.



 0,87v bei Volllast und keine 36w .........nein das ist natürlich gar kein Fortschritt 

Ich könnte ja jetzt sagen das diese CPU mehr Leistung hat bei weniger als die Hälfte des verbrauchs eines i5 2500 aber wahrscheinlich kommen dann so Argumente wie " Strom zahlen eh meine Eltern"


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Juli 2013)

AMD Phenom II X4 960T @4 Kerne 4250MHz  5.08 Punkte


----------



## Luca1801 (30. Juli 2013)

i5 3570k - 5.38 @stock
i5 3570k - 6.76 @4,2Ghz


----------



## Reytiros (30. Juli 2013)

i7 3960x @4,5GHz - 12.82
(i7 3770k @4,6GHz - 9.22)


----------



## herbyka (31. Juli 2013)

i5 2380P@stock 5,41 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Juli 2013)

@True Monkey
Da aber Cinebench alle Kerne auslastet in dem normalen Durchlauf ist der Turboboost des Core i5 2500 nur bei 3,4GHz und der vom Core i5 4430 bei 3,0GHz da es dort keinen Turboboost für alle 4 Kerne gibt.
Meiner braucht unter Volllast noch 49-52W.
Aber Ivy Brdige war unter Last zum Teil schon besser als Haswell im Idle sind die Haswell aber ein kleines Stück besser.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (31. Juli 2013)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8 GHz: 6.76 Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2013)

> und der vom Core i5 4430 bei 3,0GHz da es dort keinen Turboboost für alle 4 Kerne gibt.


 
3,2 ghz auf alle kerne geht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (31. Juli 2013)

i5 4670k @ 4,5 ghz : 7,45 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xb@x360 (9. August 2013)

i5 3570K 
On Board Graka 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. August 2013)

i3-3220




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. August 2013)

i3-2120 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. August 2013)

i5 4570 - 5.09


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. August 2013)

Meine 24/7 settings

AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3,8Ghz = 4,43

das zweite bild ist ohne Virenscanner aktiv


----------



## Ex3cut3r (23. August 2013)

i7 4770K @ 4.0 Ghz @ 1.095V und 3.9 Ghz Ring @ 1.070V
RAM: 8 GB 1600 Mhz CL9
Win7 x64


----------



## Dreamliner1978 (23. August 2013)

i7 - 970 = 8,37 Punkte (Originaltakt)

Grüsse         Daniel


----------



## Z28LET (24. August 2013)

i7 860 bei 3,6 GHz SMT an.
4 GB Ram bei 1333 (stock)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joselman (25. August 2013)

i7 3770k @ 4,3Ghz

8,61 Punkte


----------



## MasterSax (25. August 2013)

i7 920 @ 4,1 Ghz  ! 

7.03 Punkte !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (26. August 2013)

Mein Ergebnis: 9,66 Points




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit kann ich leben... Nur mal als Vergleich: mit meinem "ollen" Q9550@3,6Ghz kam ich knapp über 4 Punkte...

Gruß


----------



## Z28LET (26. August 2013)

i5 2400 @ Stock  = 5,11 Points
RAM, 1333 CL9 @ Stock

GTS450 @ Stock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. August 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mein Ergebnis: 9,66 Points
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War die CPU bei dem Benchmark auch auf 4,4GHz getaktet?


----------



## addicTix (26. August 2013)

Bisschen niedrig für nen i7 3770k @4.5Ghz oder ?


----------



## DrDave (26. August 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Bisschen niedrig für nen i7 3770k @4.5Ghz oder ?


 
Ich komm mit 4,4GHz auf 8,76, habe aber auch 2133MHz RAM, was sicherlich zusätzlich paar Punkte bringt.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. August 2013)

Finde ich irgendwie auch etwas wenig, ich meinte hier im Thread schon Core i7 4770K oder 3770K gesehen zu haben die mit 4,4 oder 4,5GHz die 10Punkte Marke gebrochen haben.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt sagen das diese CPU mehr Leistung hat bei weniger als die Hälfte des verbrauchs eines i5 2500 aber wahrscheinlich kommen dann so Argumente wie " Strom zahlen eh meine Eltern"



Da hast du ja mit Sicherheit Nachgeholfen, denn ein unveränderter Haswell Core i5 4430 verbraucht so viel wie ein Core i5 2500 (K) in Cinebench http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2013/sechs-haswell-mit-vier-kernen/5/

Zudem ist mir es auch wichtig das mein System so wenig Strom wie möglich verbraucht.


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> War die CPU bei dem Benchmark auch auf 4,4GHz getaktet?


Na sicher doch, @stock schafft der i7-4770k etwas über 8,00 Punkte:


Intel
Haswell im Test: Intel Core i7-4770K und i5-4670K
Gruß


----------



## gm121 (29. August 2013)

i7-4770k @stock 
cpu 8.44


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (29. August 2013)

kriege beim cpu test für meinen 4770k "nur" 7,95 Punkte. Weiss jemand evtl warum?

benutze 64 bit win8.


----------



## Addi (29. August 2013)

Hast du noch andere Anwendungen am laufen ? Eventuell auch mal Anti Viren Programm vorrübergehend ausschalten...


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (29. August 2013)

ja da laufen einige Programme wie Norton, steam, origin im Hintergrund..aber die haben ja kaum cpu Auslastung. werden denn beim Benchmark generell alle Programme ausgemacht? handhabt das hier jeder user so?


----------



## Addi (29. August 2013)

Hau doch mal ALLES aus und dann benche nochmal  Dann siehst du doch ob es daran liegt. Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das es durchaus Sinn macht.


----------



## gm121 (29. August 2013)

Oder schau ma wie schnell deine Cores laufen beim Test,musste erst nen Bios Update machen. 
Vorher sind sie im turbo modus nur mit 3650MHZ gelaufen nu funzts


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (29. August 2013)

ok werde ich abends mal machen

wie ist das mit dem bios update? Lese ständig Warnungen die mit einem treiber update einhergehen. Im sinne von >>es kann vorkommen, dass Probleme auftauchen die vorher nicht da waren. Lieber alles so lassen wenn es keine Probleme gibt<<


----------



## Addi (29. August 2013)

Never touch a running System 
Biosupdates sind heutzutage nicht mehr so gefährlich wie damals , da die meißten Boards 2 Bios bzw UEFI  haben , manche sogar 3 oder mehr...
Wenn was schief geht , kann man immer noch vom anderen Bios alles wiederherstellen. Gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten.

Bei deinem Board 



> *GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS™*
> http://www.gigabyte.de/FileUpload/Features/2/Photo/3276.jpg     GIGABYTE motherboards feature GIGABYTE DualBIOS™, an exclusive  technology from GIGABYTE that protects arguably one of your PC's most  crucial components, the BIOS. GIGABYTE DualBIOS™ means that your  motherboard has both a 'Main BIOS' and a 'Backup BIOS', making users  protected from BIOS failure due to virus attack, hardware malfunction,  improper OC settings or power failure during the update process.



Edit : bei weiteren Fragen mach lieber einen neuen Thread auf 

mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> ja da laufen einige Programme wie Norton, steam, origin im Hintergrund..aber die haben ja kaum cpu Auslastung. werden denn beim Benchmark generell alle Programme ausgemacht? handhabt das hier jeder user so?



Kann aber daran liegen, denn seitdem ich WLAN nutze statt LAN laufen auch ein paar mehr Prozesse und seit dem bekomme ich nur noch 5,36 Punkte statt 5,38 oder 5,39.


----------



## Z28LET (1. September 2013)

Ich habe auch noch mal alles was ich konnte und wusste, dass ich es deaktivieren kann, abgeschaltet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon krass, dass es doch was ausmacht, was da so im Hintergrund läuft.


----------



## Addi (1. September 2013)

Das ist schon ne ganze Ecke


----------



## grenn-CB (2. September 2013)

Was hast du da alles laufen gehabt das es 0,17 Punkte ausmachen?


----------



## Z28LET (2. September 2013)

Steam, Antivirensuite, Clouddienst, Nvidia Control dingens, WLan Dienstprogramm, Skype, Drucker, Intel Rapid Storage, sonst weis ich es gerade nicht.


----------



## rossi1002 (11. September 2013)

Mein phenom II x6 1055t @2,95 5,26 punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen was er bei 4 ghz und mehr macht...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. September 2013)

rossi1002 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was er bei 4 ghz und mehr macht...


 
Ne 7 sollt er dann machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rossi1002 (11. September 2013)

Unter wasser oder unter Luft?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. September 2013)

rossi1002 schrieb:


> Unter wasser oder unter Luft?




Der brauch nur Luft und bisschen Liebe


----------



## Dreamliner1978 (26. Oktober 2013)

UPDATE:

Hier meine aktuellen Cinebench Punke mit dem i7 990X

9.21 Punkte 3.47GHz Originaltakt
10.13 Punkte mit 4.00GHz Overclocking


----------



## Stahlinick (28. Oktober 2013)

i7 3770k 9.40 Punkte


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (28. Oktober 2013)

Stahlinick schrieb:


> i7 3770k 9.40 Punkte



@Stock?


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2013)

Postet doch lieber hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/293645-ranking-cinebench-11-5-u-cinebench-r15.html
Viel übersichtlicher und man kann seine Ergebnisse besser vergleichen


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> @Stock?


Niemals Mein i7-4770k @4,4Ghz macht "gerade einmal" 9,61 Püntchen...

Gruß


----------



## Stahlinick (28. Oktober 2013)

ne bei 4,737  bei 1,38v


----------



## Stahlinick (28. Oktober 2013)

bin auch in der hwbot liste bei r11.5 und r15 als Dos11.75


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss bei mir mal gucken...
Aber das hier ist ja kein Diskussionsthread


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. November 2013)

Hab mal meinen X6 wieder rausgekramt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Recht viel mehr war leider nicht mit allen Kernen stabil, trotz Kühlung mit dice.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Februar 2014)

Jetzt mache ich mal nen neuen Post: AMD FX-6100@4,38/2,5 Ghz   5,39 Punkte.  i5er sandy Niveau ; D


----------



## minicoopers (15. Februar 2014)

Es gibt mittlerweile auch ein Ranking --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/293645-ranking-cinebench-11-5-u-cinebench-r15.html


----------

